# [LICENCE] FREE assigné en justice pour violation de la GPL

## Magic Banana

Harald WELTE (développeur de iptable et initiateur de gpl-violation.org), Erik ANDERSEN et Rob LANDLEY (développeurs de Busy Box), aidés par le Free Software Foundation, assigne (enfin) FREE en justice pour non respect de la licence GPL. Tout l'enjeux se portera sur la définition du terme "distribution" utilisée dans la GPL. En effet, FREE prétend que les FREEBOX contenant le logiciel sont dans leur réseau et non chez leurs clients. Il n'y aurait donc pas "distribution" :

 *Xavier Niel, PDG de Free wrote:*   

> La FREEBOX est considérée comme faisant partie de l’infrastructure réseau de FREE et n’appartient jamais au client. Le logiciel GPL modifié n’est donc jamais *distribué*. Il ne sort pas du réseau FREE.

 

Pourtant, il suffit de lire le contrat passé entre FREE et ses clients pour être convaincu que la FREEBOX est bien "chez" le client (on parle, en droit français, de "mise sur le marché" plutôt que de "distribution") :

 *Conditions Générales de Vente du Forfait Haut Débit de la société FREE wrote:*   

> « L’accès aux Services se fait au moyen d’un Equipement Terminal mis à la disposition des Usagers »
> 
> « L’installation et la configuration de l’Equipement Terminal seront effectuées sous la responsabilité de l’Usager »
> 
> « La charge des risques de détérioration, de perte ou de vol de l’Equipement Terminal est transféré à l’Usager dès la réception de l’Equipement Terminal, hors vice propre au matériel. L’usager devra contracter toutes les assurances nécessaires auprès de tout assureur habilité pour la couverture de ses risques. » (article 9.5)
> ...

 

Par ailleurs, la brochure tarifaire en date du 11 juillet 2007 prévoit qu’en cas de non restitution de la FREEBOX, l’abonné sera facturé la somme de 190 €. Autrement dit, si l'on ne restitue pas le boîtier qui ne nous serait pas "distribué", on doit payer 190€ pour un boîtier que nous ne possederions pas !  :Shocked: 

Enfin, le plus amusant : Free loue son réseau à France Telecom. En suivant l'argumentaire de Xavier Niel les Freebox seraient donc propriété de France Telecom !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mouai, c'est bien que les gars défendent la GPL mais moi ça m'embête un peu que ça soit contre free, ils font des trucs quand même pas mal. Je reste partagé sur ce procès.

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Mouai, c'est bien que les gars défendent la GPL mais moi ça m'embête un peu que ça soit contre free, ils font des trucs quand même pas mal. Je reste partagé sur ce procès.

 

Je vois pas pourquoi faudrait être plus souple avec eux qu'avec d'autres. Ça créerait un précédent. L'intransigeance pour tous moi je dis.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, AT&T avait agi de même en créant un compilateur C++ basé sur GCC, et ils ont perdu.

----------

## mornik

Sur le principe je suis d'accord avec eux. Maintenant est-ce que sur ce cas précis (free) la communauté n'aurait-elle pas eu interet à fermer les yeux. Free fourni de nombreux miroir pour des distributions, et sponsorise le développement de la ffmpeg et favorise donc l'expension d'un lecteur multimedia opensource.

Je sais pas mais je trouve que si on a un système donnant-donnant, voir même gagnant-gagnant, parfois c'est aussi bien.

Suite à cette agrétion, free risque aussi de retirer son soutien aux logiciels libre. 

Et alors, même si free perd le procès, qui sera le vrai perdant ? Faut-il etre jusqu'au boutiste ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Mon avis est partagé.   :Confused: 

Le fait que free ne vende pas vraiment sa boite mais s'en serve pour un service commercial, c'est vraiment limite, et tout l'enjeu est là, une affaire d'interprétation.

Et oui, free est un sympathisant de la cause du libre (d'ailleurs les interfaces freeboites et webmail sont toujours en accès "libre" http (et non https) depuis des années, c'est dire ^^)

Par contre je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec mornik. Il n'y a pas d'exception pour free, si la GPL n'est pas respectée, "c'est mal". Dans l'absolu, qu'y a t il dans la freebox qui ne serait pas publiable?!   :Shocked:  C'est encore plus ridicule que des drivers graphiques binaires (pous le principe de planquer les specs le plus possible du produit, pas le cas identifié par AMD concernant la lecture de contenu protégé soumis à licence).

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Mon avis est partagé.  
> 
> Le fait que free ne vende pas vraiment sa boite mais s'en serve pour un service commercial, c'est vraiment limite, et tout l'enjeu est là, une affaire d'interprétation.
> 
> Et oui, free est un sympathisant de la cause du libre (d'ailleurs les interfaces freeboites et webmail sont toujours en accès "libre" http (et non https) depuis des années, c'est dire ^^)
> ...

 

 Houaaa ca vas troller sévère (comment ca on est pas vendredi  ? )

+1 la GPL doit rester inviolable, tout bon contributeur que soit Free, sinon que dire de l'équipe du kernel, de kde ou même de Sun avec nfs , n'auraient ils pas plus de droits de s'approprier le boulot de la communauté GPL que free ? 

 Par contre les drivers binaires ... c'est très bien car si nous n'avions pas de drivers binaires nous n'aurions rien ... (GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Houaaa ca vas troller sévère (comment ca on est pas vendredi  ? )

 

Kerzut, ça s'est vu   :Very Happy: 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Par contre les drivers binaires ... c'est très bien car si nous n'avions pas de drivers binaires nous n'aurions rien ... (GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)  

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

De toutes façons le Parlement Français, sous la pression des Majors, interdira les logiciels libres en 2009  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> De toutes façons le Parlement Français, sous la pression des Majors, interdira les logiciels libres en 2009 

 

Et là on sera des 'no-OS' guys  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Any news sur le sujet ? 

Mr Banana :p

----------

## xaviermiller

ET dans la même idée (violation de la GPL) : un logiciel open source et GPL sous linux, mais shareware (sans source) sous Windows : http://didier.misson.net/blog/2008/12/03/subdownloader-shareware-sous-licence-libre/

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> mais shareware (sans source) sous Windows

 

La source est téléchargeable, GPL3 d'après leur site.

Réponse d'un développeur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The shareware binaries are released with a propietary license due that we are the creators of the software we can reserve this right for us. Sorry if the GPL term has confused people, the source code is GPL, also the linux and Mac binaries are freeware in case you will like to move to better OS than micro$oft.
> 
> Messages of the GPL in the windows shareware version will be removed in 2.0.9 . Those who would like to have Windows binaries of the program without Shareware limitation, are welcome to compile the program as I did, the source code is there.
> ...

 

Maintenant, est ce que tout ceci est conforme à la GPLv3, je laisse le soin à d'autres de répondre  :Cool: 

----------

## gregool

moi j'ai envie de dire que oui c'est conforme...

quand je lis ça:

 *Quote:*   

> The licenses for most software and other practical works are designed to take away your freedom to share and change the works. By contrast, our General Public Licenses are intended to guarantee your freedom to share and change all versions of a program--to make sure it remains free software for all its users.
> 
> When we speak of free software, we are referring to freedom, not price. Our General Public Licenses are designed to make sure that you have the freedom to distribute copies of free software (and charge for them if you wish), that you receive source code or can get it if you want it, that you can change the software or use pieces of it in new free programs, and that you know you can do these things.

 

puisque la source est disponible et que chacun est libre de la modifier ou de la compiler tel quel, je pense qu'on reste dans le cadre du GPLv3.

non?

----------

## korosv

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Mon avis est partagé.  
> 
> Et oui, free est un sympathisant de la cause du libre (d'ailleurs les interfaces freeboites et webmail sont toujours en accès "libre" http (et non https) depuis des années, c'est dire ^^)

 

Tout à fait d'accord pour dire que free est un sympathisant du libre, entre autre pour les différents mirroirs disponibles.

Par contre je vois absolument pas en quoi  le http et le https vient faire dans cette histoire : un site qu'il soit http ou https peut être en accès libre ou restreint, selon la volonté du webmaster, le https garantie seulement une communication sécurisée entre le serveur et le client contraierement au http.

----------

## Oupsman

 *korosv wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Mon avis est partagé.  
> 
> Et oui, free est un sympathisant de la cause du libre (d'ailleurs les interfaces freeboites et webmail sont toujours en accès "libre" http (et non https) depuis des années, c'est dire ^^) 
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord pour dire que free est un sympathisant du libre, entre autre pour les différents mirroirs disponibles.
> ...

 

Certes, tout le monde est donc "libre" de lire le courrier que je lis sur le webmail Free ...

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certes, tout le monde est donc "libre" de lire le courrier que je lis sur le webmail Free ...

 

hmm ... tout le monde ? naaaaan.

----------

